# HSC/Permacomb question.



## RangerBrad (Aug 15, 2008)

Howdy folks, I have a few questions on hsc/permacomb if you don't mind. First if you use them in honey supers how do you uncap them without damaging them?

What are some things I can do to them to make them more acceptable to the bees and keep them from absconding after I introduce the bees to the hive?

Can the frames be allowed to drain upside down slowly or do I have to use an extractor?
I know these are some dumb questions but, hey I'm a newbie. Thank's, Brad


----------



## RangerBrad (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, and another quick question. Do you also have to prepare regular plastic foundation to get the bees to accept it, and if not, why not. I would think that if they have a hard time accepting HSC they would also have a hard time accepting plastic foundation. Yal's thoughts? Thank's, Brad


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

When we used the permanent foundations we'd mix sugar water with some " honey b healthy " and spray them liberally before putting them in the hives.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are going to use HSC you are most probably going to use them in the brood area, so uncapping is not an issue with them. When I uncap my PC I use a plastic pie server to wipe the comb and honey off the frame. If any of the cells are not drawn out past the comb, and there usually are at least a few, then I use a Hackler Honey Punch.

The honey punch looks like a paint roller, but has spurs instead of a pad. The points on the spurs drop down into the cells and puncture the cap. I take out at least one of the spurs so they will spread and fit into the cells easier.

You will have to use an extractor to get the honey out of the frames.

Like Suzy said, the use of syrup and HBH will attract the bees to the frames. The bees will not use the frames until they NEED to use them. If you are using any wood and wax in the hive they will completely fill the wood and wax before they move onto the plastic. My best results are to not give them a choice. When all they have is plastic they seem to expand faster.

Another thing you can do is if you have any honeycomb handy, like from doing a cutout, smash and mix the honey and comb into a paste and smear a band along the bottom of the frame. The bees will have to build bridge comb from the lower frame to the one above it before they can start using the top one. Having an attractant on the frame will entice them to build in that direction.


----------



## RangerBrad (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you do anything to keep the queen from leaving the hive before they accept it(includers/putting screen over the exit)? I will be getting a bred/clipped queen. Thank's, Brad


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Dec 31, 2008)

Some people have put a queen excluder under the bottom box as a queen includer. I tried it a few times when I first started using PC until I found the queen on the outside of the hive, she got out and could not get back in. I have stopped doing that with PC as long as they have enough room and the comb has been 'seasoned' with either used or with honey or syrup spray with HBH I don't have any problem with that. However a little insurance is not a bad idea.


I did have a really large swarm that would not stay in a nuc with HSC. Once I put them in a full sized hive with an includer they stayed. I was concerned that the queen was too big to fit in the small cell but it was not the case that time, there were just too many bees for the box.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

I spray the plastic Pierco foundation with a mixture of 1 to 1 sugar, a bit of Honey-B-Healthy plus a couple of drops of wintergreen oil right before I put them in. Works great...


----------

